# crank bait depth charts



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone knows of a website that has depth charts for crank baits. i have a precision trolling book that is 2 yrs old and it doesnt include rapala deep tail dancers. i have checked rapalas site and very little info. any info would be great.


----------



## Whiteriver River Rat (Apr 26, 2006)

I heard on one of the fishing programs that a new #8 will be out soon


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

#8 comes out june 1--u can preorder now. Anyone have trolling specs for the deep tail dancer?


----------



## RiverKat (May 20, 2006)

I have been looking for the same info. The deep tail dancer is an awesome bait. Just saw on In- Fisherman this weekend that the DTD can reach 40ft on the troll with 10lb Fireline. Don't know how far back they were running it. I plan on dragging them around alot this Summer. 

Dan


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Wasn't there some talk that one of the latest versions would allow you to add in pages for new lures? Like a binder or something... What ever came of that idea? I think I have v.6 or 7,


----------



## Ugly Stick (Mar 25, 2004)

http://www.rapala.com/products/luresdetail.cfm?modelName=deep_tail_dancer&freshorsalt=Fresh It says here they run 25-30 ft. it does not say how far back. I would guess 180 feet back.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Is in the Rapala dive chart book. Gander Mountain sells these, I think it's $3.99/4.99. Bob


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

4.99 :d


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

ive got an older rapala book---guess ill have to make a trip to gander:chillin: :corkysm55 thx for the responds


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

Here is one for a few lures:

http://www.straitlineanglers.com/Articles/Crankbait_Depth_Guide.htm


----------

